
Python 3.9 Compatibility Changes - JNRowe
https://tirkarthi.github.io/programming/2020/01/27/python-39-changes.html
======
dragonsh
Hopefully it will not be a repeat of Python 2 to 3 migration. I hope Python
community can find an intelligent utility which can automatically convert
deprecated calls to new format transparently.

Personally I had issues with pycrypto module when upgraded one of my micro-
service to use Python 3.8, it was frustrating experience. Hope it does not
happen again with 3.9.

Guido already mentioned in his email not to do it [1], Python community
suffered enough from 2 to 3 transition.

[1] [https://mail.python.org/archives/list/python-
dev@python.org/...](https://mail.python.org/archives/list/python-
dev@python.org/thread/EYLXCGGJOUMZSE5X35ILW3UNTJM3MCRE/)

